# Tried to forget about MBTI, made it about 2 1/2 weeks.



## KarenMarie (Aug 15, 2013)

Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
-26, female, wish I was tired (almost 3am), lying in bed, mind wondering...next thing I know I'm back here. It's just bothering me so bad that I can't type myslef. I'm not even stuck between 2, its more like 5! So 3 weeks ago, after driving myself crazy trying to figure it out I just decided to put it out of my head. Now its back again.

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
- there are many pics. I don't know what one. None of them speak to me...(I didn't look to long/hard)

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
In my head-are we going to make the concert? it will be a shitty waste of time if we miss it. Is there anyone who can get us and bring us there? If not, who can I call to come get me. Do I have cell service? No? Shit! Does anyone have service? Fuck! Are we going to have to walk? How far? What if there's ax murders. Stop being paronid, no murders. Shit, I don't want to miss this concert.
-out loud- can we fix the car or do we need to call someone? Anyone have AAA? Let's do this so we can make it!

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
Thoughts-I hope its a real party (music, dancing, lots of people spread out, drinking, having fun) and not a 15 ppl hanging out in a livingroom or garage playing beer pong, while getting wasted and stupid. I knew I should have drove myself so I can leave if it sucks. Do I have to be home in the morning? Can I spend the night if I get to drunk? Do I have money for a cab or hotel? Is my phone charged? 
If I don't have to be home and I have money I'm down to check it out. if its lame ill be pissed if we stay all night. 
If I had to be back in the morning or I wouldn't be in a position where I couldn't depend on myself to get myself home. I would have drove.

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
-inward- what a dumbass. 
outloud, depends how much I like them and how drunk I am. I could be a total bitch if I didn't like the person and if I was tipsy or drunk.
If they were my real friend I would say nothing.
If they weren't my real friend but I was sober I would say something to make their point seem as stupid as I thought it was. Maybe something that was funny to everyone else except the dumbass.

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
-like what? A miracle or something? A ghost? I can't think of an example.
I guess I would question the event, and if I were convinced I would question how and why I was wrong before.

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
-I don't have enough time to answer this one (its 3am)

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
-I'm not fake. I don't do dumb things even when I'm expected to. Example-run to the bathroom with the girls I'm with at the bar. If I don't gotta go pee, I'm not going to the bathroom.
-I do what I want, unless it directly hurts or effects someone I care about in a negative way. Example-my kids have sports practice but I have an opportunity to go somehwere I've been wanting to go. Sports practice, without hesitation. 
But a friends birthday party I haven't yet commited to, or an opportunity to get out of town that weekend. I'm doing whatever I think will be more fun for me. -I almost never rsvp bc if I make a commitment I feel the need to stick to it, but I don't like that feeling of "need", I like being free to change plans on my own, when it suits me.
-I wish I could make more of a personal connection with people. I get along fine, good actually. People don't have bad things to say abt me (I don't think anyway) but I rarely make an impression that makes them want to see more of me. I want to stand out more in peoples mind, but at the same time I refuse to act a certain way, even if I know doing it will be the extra connection needed to "let's hang out again next weekend". I won't do something I feel isn't me, even if it means I'm not "cool" enough to gather around, or be popular. I want to be invited to the next event, but no so much that ill giggle, run to the bathroom w other girls, pretend to be excited abt some drama that I don't care about, or hug the drunk crying girl who deserved to be left (by her bf) at the bar, bc she was being a drunk slut.

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
-I almost always lisiten. They are right many times. They are triggered a lot, daily.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why
Energize- adventure activities, boating, beach, camping, diving springs (I live in FL), road trips, anything spontanious, concerts, dance clubs, bars.
Drain- shopping, traffic, waiting rooms, long lines, being somewhere I don't want to be- examples-sporting events (I love the before and after tailgating tho), boring house events- child birthday parties, baby showers, small get togethers (people just hanging out, having beers, eating, with no real reason, if it were say a poker night I would get into and have fun, but just "chilling", no). 
The first things I listed for the draining drain me bc they trigger anxiety and that is draining. 


Thank you to everyone who provided input and feedback. More suggestions are welcome; I can always make a new revision.

I had to rush through this, bc its late and I need to try and sleep. I'm usually more thoughtful w my answers and my grammar. 
This is really a way to ease my mind, but it'll prob do the opposite. I'll lie awake thinking how I could have answered thr questions better....oh well.

I usually say what I normally test as, and the types I lean towards and why. I'll leave it out this time, see if that changes the responses.
Thanks for any feed back!!


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

I think you should answer this again when it isn't the middle of the night and then also answer the one with the pictures as that is one of the most important questions.

As a side note, beyond your obvious preference for extroversion then you seem to prefer sensation over intuition... and your avatar gives me a strong ESFP vibe. Still tho, you should probably answer the/a questionnaire again when you aren't tired.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I must've filled these things out 3 or 4 times, so I get the obsession.

The thing is, it's not an exact 'science'. It might not even be psychologically valid. It's definitely criticized by various contenders, so try not to take it too seriously.

That being said... ESFP seems like a good 'guess' based on little information. I'm pretty skeptical though. I agree that you should try again when you're of clear mind and able to put in some chutzpah.


----------



## KarenMarie (Aug 15, 2013)

Acerbusvenator said:


> I think you should answer this again when it isn't the middle of the night and then also answer the one with the pictures as that is one of the most important questions.
> 
> As a side note, beyond your obvious preference for extroversion then you seem to prefer sensation over intuition... and your avatar gives me a strong ESFP vibe. Still tho, you should probably answer the/a questionnaire again when you aren't tired.


Yes, I know to get the best feedback I'm suppose to answer the questions with a clear head and not rushed, answer them all and fully.

That being said, I've never tested ESFP and don't really think the description fits.
I origianlly tested ENTP a couple years ago, but thought there's no way I'm an extrovert. I am still not sure. I know I prefer large crowds to small, but that's bc I don't like talking to people, which I'm forced to do in smaller crowds. Doesn't that mean I'm sort of antisocial? I feel antisocial. I like my alone time, and I don't have a large group of friends. 
I go back and forth with Ne and Se, they say if you know you're intuitive then you are if you're not sure then your not. Well I feel sure. I think my Se is just strong. 
For a long time I considered myself INTP just a not a typical one. My cognitive functions fit best with INTP, and on every cognitive function test I've ever done I've tested INTP. But if I had to choose an MBTI type today that describes me best it woud be ENFP. 

So, description - ENFP. cognative function process - INTP. Myers Briggs most often test results ENTP. Others that have been strongly considered-INFP and INFJ

I know this isn't "scientific" but shouldn't I have a pretty clear cognitive function process? And shouldn't that be the answer regardless of that type description given I'm accurate on the functions?

I know this doesn't even really matter, that's why I just put it down, it was driving me crazy, but I always come back to it. It's like I need the answer so I can be satisfied, even tho I know there probably isn't one. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

KarenMarie said:


> That being said, I've never tested ESFP and don't really think the description fits.


Neither of those exclude ESFP however. Type profiles are extremely inaccurate, especially for sensors and tbh. ESFPs have gotten a lot of undeserved bullshit thrown at them.



> I origianlly tested ENTP a couple years ago, but thought there's no way I'm an extrovert. I am still not sure. I know I prefer large crowds to small, but that's bc I don't like talking to people, which I'm forced to do in smaller crowds. Doesn't that mean I'm sort of antisocial? I feel antisocial. I like my alone time, and I don't have a large group of friends.


Introversion isn't about not liking people or anything like that. It's about being drained by people.
This seems quite much like a stereotypical response from an extrovert:


> 3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?Thoughts-I hope its a real party (music, dancing, lots of people spread out, drinking, having fun) and not a 15 ppl hanging out in a livingroom or garage playing beer pong, while getting wasted and stupid. I knew I should have drove myself so I can leave if it sucks. Do I have to be home in the morning? Can I spend the night if I get to drunk? Do I have money for a cab or hotel? Is my phone charged?
> If I don't have to be home and I have money I'm down to check it out. if its lame ill be pissed if we stay all night.
> If I had to be back in the morning or I wouldn't be in a position where I couldn't depend on myself to get myself home. I would have drove.





> I go back and forth with Ne and Se, they say if you know you're intuitive then you are if you're not sure then your not. Well I feel sure. I think my Se is just strong


Untrue, it's quite much the opposite. If you are sure that you are a sensor then you are likely one, if you are unsure you may or may not be one.
There's a strong anti-sensors attitude in the MBTI community (especially among those with limited understanding of MBTI) which means that some people will reject the possibility of being a sensor as if their life depended on it.



> For a long time I considered myself INTP just a not a typical one. My cognitive functions fit best with INTP, and on every cognitive function test I've ever done I've tested INTP. But if I had to choose an MBTI type today that describes me best it woud be ENFP.


Well, you don't choose your MBTI type and cognitive functions tests are incredibly misleading as they ignore function dynamics. They are actually worse than the dichotomy tests.



> So, description - ENFP. cognative function process - INTP. Myers Briggs most often test results ENTP. Others that have been strongly considered-INFP and INFJ


ENFP - Ne Fi Te Si
INTP - Ti Ne Si Fe
ENTP - Ne Ti Fe Si
INFP - Fi Ne Si Te
INTJ - Ni Fe Ti Se



> I know this isn't "scientific" but shouldn't I have a pretty clear cognitive function process? And shouldn't that be the answer regardless of that type description given I'm accurate on the functions?


Well, just because it isn't scientifically validated doesn't make it inaccurate or bad, just means that it hasn't been scientifically validated.
Everyone I've ever met has had a clear preference of cognitive functions, it's just a matter of finding out which one it is. We aren't as self-aware all the time as we think.

Also,


> Energize- adventure activities, boating, beach, camping, diving springs (I live in FL), road trips, anything spontanious, concerts, dance clubs, bars.


Se


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

OP, did I come up with a type for you before at some point? If yes, whatever I said is still correct.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> I think you should answer this again when it isn't the middle of the night and then also answer the one with the pictures as that is one of the most important questions.


Yeah, at 3 am you're (universal you) not really thinking clearly enough--or you're not thinking in the frame of mind that you usually would.
@KarenMarie:


> -26, female, wish I was tired (almost 3am), lying in bed, mind wondering...next thing I know I'm back here. It's just bothering me so bad that I can't type myslef. I'm not even stuck between 2, its more like 5! So 3 weeks ago, after driving myself crazy trying to figure it out I just decided to put it out of my head. Now its back again.


Also, why the obsessive eagerness to be typed? I mean, what's the motivation?


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

Would have to agree with ESFP or ESxP. You're also a very, very obvious type 7 in the enneagram, but that's not on topic here.


----------



## KarenMarie (Aug 15, 2013)

I just spent hours doing the 2.0 questionnaire, I was almost done, last question. I thought I saved it but its gone. I spent so long answering thoughtfully. I'm going to cry. 
Does anyone know how to locate saved drafts?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

KarenMarie said:


> I just spent hours doing the 2.0 questionnaire, I was almost done, last question. I thought I saved it but its gone. I spent so long answering thoughtfully. I'm going to cry.
> Does anyone know how to locate saved drafts?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


When you go to make a post, there's a button in the lower left corner that says restore auto-saved content. It might not have saved the whole draft though, only a portion of it. As far as I'm aware, that's the only method I know of.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

KarenMarie said:


> I just spent hours doing the 2.0 questionnaire, I was almost done, last question. I thought I saved it but its gone. I spent so long answering thoughtfully. I'm going to cry.
> Does anyone know how to locate saved drafts?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2





TheLaughingMan said:


> When you go to make a post, there's a button in the lower left corner that says restore auto-saved content. It might not have saved the whole draft though, only a portion of it. As far as I'm aware, that's the only method I know of.


and you might have to go through the actual site and not tapatalk. I don't know if tapatalk disrupts the automatic draft saving.


----------



## KarenMarie (Aug 15, 2013)

Acerbusvenator said:


> and you might have to go through the actual site and not tapatalk. I don't know if tapatalk disrupts the automatic draft saving.


Nope. Its gone.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

ESTP, maybe?
7w8 for sure


----------



## KarenMarie (Aug 15, 2013)

Modal Soul said:


> ESTP, maybe?
> 7w8 for sure


I don't know much about enneagram but the one time I took the test I did score 7w8.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

Might I suggest that you not let MBTI decide how your life will be... Go your own way.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

> I don't know much about enneagram but the one time I took the test I did score 7w8.


haha, scooooooore!

okay, now's the time to be serious. i read the thread where you speculated you were an ENTP and i agree with whoever it was that said you seem more like an S.

according to this:

http://personalitycafe.com/articles...rrelation-according-personalitycafe-data.html
ESTP: n=16 - Type 7: 50.0%, Type 8: 31.3%, Type 5: 12.5%, Type 3: 6.3%
ENTP: n=59 - Type 7: 54.2%, Type 8: 18.6%, Type 5: 5.8%, Type 6: 5.8%, Type 9: 4.1%, Type 4: 4.1%, Type 3: 3.4%

i'd say there's a pretty big chance you're an ESTP? but i suppose ENTP would work just as well.


----------



## KarenMarie (Aug 15, 2013)

Rainbow said:


> Might I suggest that you not let MBTI decide how your life will be... Go your own way.


Who said I'm letting MBTI decide how my life will be? I am who I am and I'm not trying to change that. I'm trying to understand myself better. I want to know my cognitive process and self improve where I can. I'm not looking to fit into a box for the sake of fitting, it's about self awareness, understanding, and personal growth.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

KarenMarie said:


> Who said I'm letting MBTI decide how my life will be? I am who I am and I'm not trying to change that. I'm trying to understand myself better. I want to know my cognitive process and self improve where I can. I'm not looking to fit into a box for the sake of fitting, it's about self awareness, understanding, and personal growth.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


Well, that was my impression. You seem to be chasing to explain it to yourself, instead of it doing a good job to explaining you from the git. I mean, how long will you do this for?


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

Whomever you are, you are variable. That is because you are human, you think, you love , hate, laugh, cry, and search for meaning for all of that. Your type is a set of preferred behaviors in a specific setting. 

I have always tested INFJ in a relaxed environment, in a clinical psychologist's office, a quiet room, muted pastel walls, carpet that deadens sound but is so unintrusive that I don't remember details, a landscape of the impressionist style hanging on the wall -soft, muted instrumental music.

But I have tested INFP in other environments. Which am I? Both, and probably more - as a supervisor in a high-pressure job I was in what I think of as "battlefield Commander" mode. Some will be hurt, life is unfair, we have a job and we will do it.

We can be observed but never defined - we are a pattern of sun and shadow cast on moving water by the restless falling autumn leafs.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

Rainbow said:


> Well, that was my impression. You seem to be chasing to explain it to yourself, instead of it doing a good job to explaining you from the git. I mean, how long will you do this for?


So rude and uncalled for. . .there is a person on the receiving end of that barb.


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

OldManRivers said:


> So rude and uncalled for. . .there is a person on the receiving end of that barb.


If you don't like what I said, skip over it. Not everyone you meet is gonna rub your back. Welcome to life.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

> If you don't like what I said, skip over it. Not everyone you meet is gonna rub your back. Welcome to life.​



are you sure you're an ENFJ?​


----------



## KarenMarie (Aug 15, 2013)

-Ignore this-


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Rainbow said:


> If you don't like what I said, skip over it. Not everyone you meet is gonna rub your back. Welcome to life.


It's not a matter of liking or not liking, it's a matter of fact.
You must be really fun to have at parties.


----------



## KarenMarie (Aug 15, 2013)

Rainbow said:


> Well, that was my impression. You seem to be chasing to explain it to yourself, instead of it doing a good job to explaining you from the git. I mean, how long will you do this for?


I'm sorry for your impression? I'm not sure what I'm suppose to say here. I already told you the reason for my quest to determine my cognitive process. 
I'm not sure how long I will do "this" for. I'm not sure I understand what you mean by "this"- be involved in the forum? Ask questions of myself? Change my mind? Well I'll probably question aspects of my self forever, it's how I know I'm not stuck in a circle of routine and bad decision making. I'm always changing my mind about everything so I will probably do that forever as well. Why are you so concerned? I mean if you were concerned in a positive and constructive way that would be fine, but you seem to believe I'm wrong, and want me to believe it as well. I may not know my "type" but I know myself better than to let your insults disguised as feedback bother or deter me.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KarenMarie (Aug 15, 2013)

Velasquez said:


> OP, did I come up with a type for you before at some point? If yes, whatever I said is still correct.


You did, ENFP.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KarenMarie (Aug 15, 2013)

Let me attempt to clarify a few things. I did yesterday on my hours (on and off) long "redo" and then I lost it all. I'm over it now, but I won't be doing it yet again. 
I was able to make some key clarifications, I'll attempt to explain. I took a hard look at each of the 8 cognitive functions and going through each one picked the one that I feel I have a preference for: -not listing in order of domanance, (still not sure of that)- Ne Fi Ti Si (Se is close and this is the only one I don't feel sure about) 
I know that is not consistent with any mbti type and it seems to be a contraction, but it's how I think, act, and react to people, problems, and life.
I will come back later today and explain how I got to each one. And perhaps someone can give me feedback on if I'm making these conclusions correctly or not. My kids will be home from school soon.

And please spare me the, it's not science, it doesn't matter, you can be anything despite you're type. Yes yes yes, I know. But still, we humans do have a preference for specific functions and I want to understand my cognitive process. I think of it like- my brain IS working a specific way, not a right or wrong way but a specific way. And I want to understand how my brain processes info and how that effects my personal decision making. 

Maybe I did give the wrong impression in earlier posts, I do that a lot, in personal relationships too. I have so much on my mind that in my attempt to get it all out, it comes out wrong and not fully clear. one thought leads to another and I forget my point. sometimes am so overwhelmed with points I want to make, I forget to make important ones. Or before I'm done explaining one thought I'm distracted by another thought or my life home and kids. I'm much much better when I'm speaking and not typing, I can speek fast and my speach keeps up with my brain, typing on my phone doesn't even come close, it's frustrating. I started to make a video to solve this problem but I'm quite uncomfortable talking to myself on camera, it doesn't feel natural and it wouldn't be an accurate reflection. 
Note, I'm a mom of 3 small boys and I'm always rushing through, and coming back to these posts (the reason I lost my earlier one). 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

KarenMarie said:


> I'm sorry for your impression? I'm not sure what I'm suppose to say here. I already told you the reason for my quest to determine my cognitive process.
> I'm not sure how long I will do "this" for. I'm not sure I understand what you mean by "this"- be involved in the forum? Ask questions of myself? Change my mind? Well I'll probably question aspects of my self forever, it's how I know I'm not stuck in a circle of routine and bad decision making. I'm always changing my mind about everything so I will probably do that forever as well. Why are you so concerned? I mean if you were concerned in a positive and constructive way that would be fine, but you seem to believe I'm wrong, and want me to believe it as well. I may not know my "type" but I know myself better than to let your insults disguised as feedback bother or deter me.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


I couldn't care less about how concerned you think I am. If what I said was untrue, get over it. I don't justify myself to homeless fools begging for my money on the street because I don't owe them a thing. Do you owe me another explanation or are you done here?


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

Modal Soul said:


> are you sure you're an ENFJ?[/COLOR][/INDENT]
> 
> [/COLOR]


Fukc off.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

> Fukc off.​



if you don't like what i said, skip over it. not everyone you meet is gonna rub your back. welcome to life.​


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Rainbow said:


> If you don't like what I said, skip over it. Not everyone you meet is gonna rub your back. Welcome to life.





Rainbow said:


> Fukc off.





Modal Soul said:


> if you don't like what i said, skip over it. not everyone you meet is gonna rub your back. welcome to life.


Karma's a bitch, ain't it "Rainbow"?

Anyways, play nice.
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Karma's a bitch, ain't it "Rainbow"?
> 
> Anyways, play nice.
> http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


Who are you, the teacher of Per C? Telling us all what to do when no one called for you? Get lost from this conversation.

Why is my name in quotes, by the way? Is it too scary for you to say?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Rainbow said:


> Who are you, the teacher of Per C? Telling us all what to do when no one called for you? Get lost from this conversation.
> 
> Why is my name in quotes, by the way? Is it too scary for you to say?


Oh yes, I am the wise teacher of PerC.
Also, I put rainbow in quotes because they are happy things and you are not.
Thirdly, I frankly think it is time to call in @Promethea because I don't want the OP to have to suffer in any way any longer and to be frank, the people in this thread have given you quite a few chances to calm down and apologize even tho you've been so rude.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Oh yes, I am the wise teacher of PerC.
> Also, I put rainbow in quotes because they are happy things and you are not.
> Thirdly, I frankly think it is time to call in @Promethea because I don't want the OP to have to suffer in any way any longer and to be frank, the people in this thread have given you quite a few chances to calm down and apologize even tho you've been so rude.


le whut?

why you summon me rily?


----------



## moron (Aug 19, 2013)

You're so INFJ it hurts.


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

Promethea said:


> le whut?
> 
> why you summon me rily?


The little fly is confused, thinks it's shadow is the accurate depiction of it's mind. Ignore it and hopefully it will buzz off! :dry:


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

So, @KarenMarie, how is it going for you?
Was a while since your last post in the thread.


----------



## KarenMarie (Aug 15, 2013)

Acerbusvenator said:


> So, @KarenMarie, how is it going for you?
> Was a while since your last post in the thread.


I'm good. Found out Friday afternoon that I had won Kid Rock tickets to the Sat show in a city 500 miles from where I live. Had to make last min arrangements and we hit the road. Awesome show, center stage, vip, 4th row! 
Put my phone away all weekend, just got back home...now catching up with all my social networks. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KarenMarie (Aug 15, 2013)

That pic was suppose to post to my pictures on my profile, no here. But when I click edit post, only the text of the post is available for editing, no the pic. And when I click on the picture my only options are to "share" or "download". 

Anyway I have decided I'm a social, neurotic, spontaneous, adventure seeking INTP with a develpoed Se and Fe which I use a lot because my Ti drives me crazy...my Ti/Ne is like a curse. I am often stuck in my head going crazy thinking. The use of Se helps this tremendously. That's why I answered I love all those "Se" type activities, I do, and its because it gets me out of my head. I didn't think and analyze over my type all weekend. I didn't analyze all of the possible Syria scenarios, I didn't think at all about politics, all weekend I was able to enjoy what was happening around me at that exact moment. I had fun, all weekend I was out of my own head and freed from my constant thoughts. But its not natural, as soon as the exciting adventure is over I'm back to news websites, PerC, and my thoughts once again consume me. I can't even sleep bc my thoughts are so loud they keep me up at night. 
On second thought maybe I am ENTP, I was energized by the concert, after it I went to my sisters club and partied until 4am...introverts aren't energized by people and crowds? I wasn't drained I went all weekend on little sleep and I'm still not tired...now I'm in my head, but thinking abt next weekend and what's fun to do...along with 10 other simultaneous thoughts...need to sleep.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

KarenMarie said:


> introverts aren't energized by people and crowds?


Nope, time to go back to the drawing board? Lol :tongue:
Anyways, see this logically. You enjoy engaging your Se the most, you are an extrovert. The only that fit that are ESPs.
The truth shall set you free.


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

Frenetic Tranquility said:


> Stop testing yourself and believing it. Lol.
> 
> I agree with ESFP. Here is why:
> 
> ...


Can agree with her being an Se Dominant but I disagree with ESFP. She seems much more Ti/Fe than Fi/Te.


----------



## moron (Aug 19, 2013)

INFJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moron (Aug 19, 2013)

@KarenMarie Tell me more about your intuition please. In your words.


----------



## KarenMarie (Aug 15, 2013)

moron said:


> INFJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I laughed

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KarenMarie (Aug 15, 2013)

moron said:


> @KarenMarie Tell me more about your intuition please. In your words.


I'm drawn to ideas. The crazier and/or complicated the better. I love learning and researching mind blowing theories. For example, I found the 911 truth movement very interesting. I spent the better part of a year researching everything, watching videos, reading articles. Unlike MBTI I wasn't seeking an answer, I loved challenging the ideas, just playing devils advocate. I had absolutely nothing personal invested and it didn't matter to me what was "right". I still have an open mind, but I don't expect there to ever be an answer, not one that will satisfy the thruthers anyway.
Ancient alien theory, I have of course seen every episode but I have also researched the opposing view. "Ancient aliens debunked" is a great 3 hr documentary showing opposing views. I can't just hear one side to anything and believe it, or even almost believe it. I'm always searching for more info. learning everything I can. And being skeptical of everything.
Free market/Austrian economics
String theory
Political systems. Libertarian in particular. I would like to make a career out of furthering the libertarian agenda, but haven't taken any steps to make that happen.
The difference with these and MBTI is none of those are personal. There is no personal answer, or even one answer. They are evolving and changing with new people offering new opinions.
MBTI on the other hand has one specific "answer", or so the theory goes, for everyone. I want to confirm my type so I can move on to the abstract: why one type prefers something over another, how a function plays out in scenarios, attempting to type others etc. I feel like I can't get to the good stuff if I still can't determine my own type. 
I'm much better analyzing ideas that are impersonal and that I can be objective towards. 
I'm always scanning news articles, I read Drudge, Fox, Huff Post, and Info Wars daily, and often the AP, Washington Post, and Media Matters. I love reading the same story but from opposing political sorces, and analyzing the similarities and differences. 
In people I meet I'm quick to read them. Not type them, but I can just see their true motivation in how they interact. I know when I'm being lied to, I know when someone is putting on an act, I can just sence why a person is doing/saying/acting a certain way. 
I'm quick to pinpoint specific problems when I don't have a personal connection to the problem. 
Problems in other peoples relationships
Problems in society, I'm not talking general problems. I can pretty much give a specific reason for a specific problem and I usually have the answer on how to fix it.
I can predict trends before they happen.
For example- before Romney lost (I already knew he would) I said, and blogged, about how it would turn out to be great for the Libertarian party. I predicted the split in the R party (not tea party vs establishment, like so many others predicted) but libertarian vs authoritarian. I still see the possibility in this changing debate. I see opportunity for libertarian to recruit independents, young people, minority people, and even some civil liberty liberals, using the "cool" factor, then merge with the new Republican party that will inevitably become less socially conservative and more libertarian. There is a smart way to market this to compete with the expert liberal marketing campaign.
Another example: I knew the scrunched butt/boy short bikini bottoms would be the next thing about 5 or 6 years ago. They have gained much popularity in the last 2. I wanted to create a line of bikinis and be ahead of the curve but it just never went anywhere. I told anyone who would listen about it tho. It's in this area I want to improve most, I wish I were more of a "doer". My ideas stay as ideas and I don't act on them, I want to, but I don't know how, I don't know where to start. I made small attempts, looked into how to start a clothing line when you can't sew. Looked into selling the idea to an established line, they all just seemed so impossible. 




Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moron (Aug 19, 2013)

KarenMarie said:


> I'm drawn to ideas. The crazier and/or complicated the better. I love learning.....


Now we are getting somewhere.


----------



## moron (Aug 19, 2013)

@KarenMarie After putting more thought into it are you still convinced you're Ne?


----------



## KarenMarie (Aug 15, 2013)

moron said:


> Now we are getting somewhere.


It's so hard to type and put into words. It takes to much time and effort. To do all that took almost an hour. I write essays faster. I can't type as fast as my brain jumps to another idea or example. I have to go thru and get everything out as fast as I can type, then I have to go back thru and edit because what's there wouldn't be comprehensible to anyone but myself. Some may be, but my meaning would get lost due to lack of punctuation, incorrect grammar, the mixing of ideas etc. If I'm going to type out a long response I'm going to be sure my message is clear, as clear as it can be. This is easier in actual conversation. I can speak as fast my thoughts jump and trying to convey a point is easy when I can let my thoughts occur naturally, instead of trying to slow or pause them so I can catch up to type it out.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moron (Aug 19, 2013)

KarenMarie said:


> It's so hard to type and put into words. It takes to much time and effort. To do all that took almost an hour. I write essays faster. I can't type as fast as my brain jumps to another idea or example. I have to go thru and get everything out as fast as I can type, then I have to go back thru and edit because what's there wouldn't be comprehensible to anyone but myself. Some may be, but my meaning would get lost due to lack of punctuation, incorrect grammar, the mixing of ideas etc. If I'm going to type out a long response I'm going to be sure my message is clear, as clear as it can be. This is easier in actual conversation. I can speak as fast my thoughts jump and trying to convey a point is easy when I can let my thoughts occur naturally, instead of trying to slow or pause them so I can catch up to type it out.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


Sorry it is so frustrating. 

That idea to idea thing is Ni-Ti. Your Ni is building on the framework that is your Ti. (INFJ - Ni, Fe, Ti, Se).


----------



## KarenMarie (Aug 15, 2013)

moron said:


> @KarenMarie After putting more thought into it are you still convinced you're Ne?


I'm not convinced of anything. Never really was. I may have said "I'm sure" but I'm not.

Where are you getting J? If I had to choose a preference I feel most confident in terms of accurately it would be P over J.

Honestly it's difficult for me to accept your opinions with any validity because you are as new to this as I am. No offense tho. Being a new user, I would expect the same from others as well. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moron (Aug 19, 2013)

KarenMarie said:


> I'm not convinced of anything. Never really was. I may have said "I'm sure" but I'm not.
> 
> Where are you getting J? If I had to choose a preference I feel most confident in terms of accurately it would be P over J.
> 
> ...


Descriptions of judging types and perceiving types are on the same level of general type descriptions.

Just consider them. Apply the idea to yourself and if it fits keep going deeper.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

moron said:


> INFJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


A problem in that conclusion and with ENP - She shows *no* sign if inferior sensation.
Also, where is the introversion?


----------



## moron (Aug 19, 2013)

Acerbusvenator said:


> A problem in that conclusion and with ENP - She shows *no* sign if inferior sensation.
> Also, where is the introversion?


The problem with your conclusion is you don't know wtf you're talking about.

jk jk...


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

moron said:


> The problem with your conclusion is you don't know wtf you're talking about.
> 
> jk jk...


Hey @moron 

Sorry, couldn't resist (xD).


----------



## moron (Aug 19, 2013)

@KarenMarie I am getting so sick of waiting for you to realize that you're an INFJ. Hurry up please.


----------



## KarenMarie (Aug 15, 2013)

moron said:


> @KarenMarie I am getting so sick of waiting for you to realize that you're an INFJ. Hurry up please.


I looked into it, really did. I'm not.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KarenMarie (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm xxTP probably xNTP INTP if I had to choose.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KarenMarie (Aug 15, 2013)

KarenMarie said:


> I'm xxTP probably xNTP INTP if I had to choose.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


Nevermind. I changed my mind already. 
I actually might be INFJ. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moron (Aug 19, 2013)

KarenMarie said:


> Nevermind. I changed my mind already.
> I actually might be INFJ.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


Thank god. I was starting to look like a bit of twat there.


----------



## KarenMarie (Aug 15, 2013)

moron said:


> Thank god. I was starting to look like a bit of twat there.






Ok, def INFJ. Except I procrastinate like a P...other than that, pretty spot on.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------

